# Running once a week with pup?



## SunnyDae (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexi is just a few days over 6 months old and my wife and I were wondering if it is still too early for a once a week 1-2 mile run with us? We've heard that 1 year is the magic number for starting a normal running routine, but we'd like to get her used to behaving during runs as early as possible. Any suggestions??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Find some off leash regular ground trails, (no pavement) and let her run free with you. She sets the pace, not you. You just follow.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

As TR has said, keep it to the trails for now. I have found that once they learn heel (and truly understand where heel is) the transition from walking in heel to running in heel is easy. Within a couple of sessions my guy would no longer get over excited and jump.


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Canadian Expy
We've just done our first 5k run and Anwen is now 7 months, it was Fab I ran her off leash on open fields and she occasionally disappeared for a rabbit sniff but kept to my side most them time as we've worked on re-call big time over the last few weeks.
It was great having an enthusiastic running buddy and her pace was great, unfortunately as 40 min walk only lasted 20 mins so I need to look for a bigger route as she ran the same as she would on a normal walk.
She had nice cool swim at the end which I was v envious a I could have jumped in there and then especially as my running app reminded it was 32 weeks since my last run.
Which is why other than many reasons as they are so beautiful.loving etc we chose a V .
Good luck!
and enjoying a post run cuddle with my V.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,,

Glad to hear you also try running a little with your puppies1
Leo is 17 weeks now and today I tried running a little in the fields and we both adored it!
I hope it is not to bad for his joints( in fact when he runs with other puppies for 10 min during his training classes he's doing a lot of effort and he still has a lot left!!)
Agree with the idea of respecting his pace(if I can)but.. how long would you suggest for this age?
Thanks,

Miru


----------

